# Smallville - 1/26 - Reckoning



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

As much as I hate Lana, I must say:

Best. Proposal. Ever.​


Also, bringing Lana back was the worst tease ever. I had actually given a small cheer when she got T-boned.

The only thing that could have made me more upset was if they then ended up killing Chloe instead of Pa Kent.

Between the crush-coal-into-a-diamond-thing and the "did you spin the earth backwards on it's axis?" line, I thought they were getting way to heavy-handed with the movie references. Then I realized that the bulk of the Smallville demographic probably never saw the movies and probably weren't even alive when they were in theaters. Then I feld depressed and old. 

"I won't let her leave my side". Yeah, great job Chloe! :up: Although I think that she secretly was hoping that Lana would die again... the look on her face when Clark told her he proposed (and the look in the previous episode when he said "I just lover her so much") spoke volumes as to the fact that she's still heartbroken over him. I wish I could be there to comfort her.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

That sure was a helluva way.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Wow, I tried not to read too deeply into the spoiler/speculation thread, but most of the guesses were pretty much right on.

After seeing James Blunt's music video to "You're Beautiful" two or three times this week, I was thinking he looked a little like Clark, but they way they used the song's lyric "but I will never be with you" was inspired in both time lines.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

busyba - WORD.

On every one of your points.

WTH was up with lois and the water and the toaster? Completely random nonTragedy.

What was in the picture Lionel showed Jonathan? Him in a compromising position with the cows?


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

Oh man, I was sooo hoping it would be the first timeline...man....bummer....I really liked that character.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

They had it backward. He should've saved Jonathan and let Lana die. And we would've had a great setup for the Clark-Lex enmity in the future. And Clark would have thought long and hard before revealing his secret to anyone again. Especially Lois.

But no. 

Seriously, is Martha going to run that farm all by herself now? It was unbelievable how Jonathan somehow managed to keep it afloat without any help or any insurance (since he would've been blackballed by the insurance industry after the 10th truck was destroyed). Now it's going to be even harder to take. Unless Lionel puts the moves on her again. Won't that be fun? 

Chloe's got to die before the series ends, as well. That way, Lois will take up her mantle as a reporter, and Clark will REALLY think long and hard before telling anyone else his secret.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I was hoping it wouldn't be, but knew it had to be.....Jonathon. Dad Kent. So sad.

I was cheering when Lana bit it. I so don't like her. Oh well. Sigh. 

I liked the 'spin the world on its axis' reference, because I DID see the movie and I DID read the comics....so as old as I am, it was still nice to hear. And because of the movies and the original comics, thats how I knew it would be him.

Interesting - in the first run thru, when Lana dies, Jonathon in the truck stops to hold Clark back and never meets up with Lionel. Wonder what happens to that whole line after that? Do they just meet later? Does Lionel drop the blackmail?

Also, interesting how the shadows at the grave are there - Lana and Clark, Mrs Kent and Lionel coming up behind her.....


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

The most important question is: 

What the hell was up with those pictures of a dead Jonathan in the fortress that I found on some French website? Damn French got me again! I wonder if they were shot as red herrings or that they will be used in a flashback during a future episode? Damn I was so happy to see Lana in a pool of blood. Was it just me or were there some very abrupt edits in this episode? Would it have killed them to let Lois's t-shirt get wet when she was on the floor in all the water?


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> busyba - WORD.
> 
> On every one of your points.
> 
> ...


In the first timeline lois almost fell off of a stool but lana grabbed her...in the second timeline I'm assuming she fell into that table behind her with that water she kept asking lana about.

I'm assuming the picture is a spaceship or maybe clark as a baby coming out of the spaceship? I think lionel help falsify Clark's adoption papers so he may have dug deeper.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> WTH was up with lois and the water and the toaster? Completely random nonTragedy.


In the first timeline, because Clark proposed, Lana was there to catch Lois before she fell.



Figaro said:


> Damn I was so happy to see Lana in a pool of blood.


Me too. That was practically porn for me.


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

Then who decorated the Talon?

You know - this episode was a big middle finger to people who watch it. First the Lana death tease, a flight, 'dead' Lois so Chloe could assume her name, some real conflict between Clark and Lex, classic Chloe comment of Clark coming out of the closet...then *Poof* it's all gone.


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> Then who decorated the Talon?
> 
> You know - this episode was a big middle finger to people who watch it. First the Lana death tease, a flight, 'dead' Lois so Chloe could assume her name, some real conflict between Clark and Lex, classic Chloe comment of Clark coming out of the closet...then *Poof* it's all gone.


Yeah plus if the first timeline had remained I'm pretty sure Lex saw Clark run in at the last second, would have been a great push to kick off the battle between them.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

edrock200 said:


> Yeah plus if the first timeline had remained I'm pretty sure Lex saw Clark run in at the last second,


He _absolutely_ saw. That was a far bigger shock to me than the accident. That was a total "HFC!!!" moment for me.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

There were so many hints about a reset button.

Lex Seeing Clark
The Obvious Events at The Planet (Your Fired, Flower Girl, and Wrong Number)

I thought it was a great episode, sucks to see Bo Duke bite it though.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> There were so many hints about a reset button.
> [...]
> The Obvious Events at The Planet (Your Fired, Flower Girl, and Wrong Number)


I was waiting for Stephen Tobolowsky to walk up to Clark and shout "BING!"


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

So now we can take book on when Chloe bites it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

WORST. EPISODE. EVER!!!!

What a letdown. I specifically avoided spoilers about this episode and didn't have any idea or even any preconceived notions about who was going to bite it. I was really hoping they'd turn the mythology on its ear and not have Jonathan bite it, but have Lana die and have it be Lex's fault so that would always be the issue between he and Clark. At the halfway point, I thought I was going to get my wish, but the second it reset, I knew it was Pa. Lana Lang is my most hated character in all of TV and I actually got to see her dead and then it turned out to be just a ruse. 

The ep was extremely well done and I liked the way the did the story and everything, but man am I pissed right now. What a freakin' waste. Pa Kent was ten times the character that Lana is.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Well it ended the way it probably had to. Pa Kent dying and Lana breaking things off with Clark and not knowing his secret. So any bets on whether kryptonite infected zombie Jonathan Kent shows up eventually?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Lana had to die, even if briefly. As I watched the proposal, reveal, trip to the fortress, winning the election, too many things were "perfect". The first 10 mins I kept waiting for the alarm to go off and Clark wake up. If it had been a little less perfect I wouldn't have been expecting the big reset from minute two.

I think the Lois almost falling was part of the tease. Someone is going to die, so lets see how many times we can fake out the audience.

Most people have assumed that Pa Kent was going to kick sometime. If someone were taking odds a few years ago only a small percentage would have expected him to last this long. So the first half of the show was just to jerk us around. They might as well have just had Lana come walking out of the shower and have it all be a dream.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Clark didn't know how good he had it with Lana dead until Lana was alive again.

Just goes to prove even Superman isn't Superbrain.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Idearat said:


> Lana had to die, even if briefly. As I watched the proposal, reveal, trip to the fortress, winning the election, too many things were "perfect". The first 10 mins I kept waiting for the alarm to go off and Clark wake up. If it had been a little less perfect I wouldn't have been expecting the big reset from minute two.
> 
> I think the Lois almost falling was part of the tease. Someone is going to die, so lets see how many times we can fake out the audience.
> 
> Most people have assumed that Pa Kent was going to kick sometime. If someone were taking odds a few years ago only a small percentage would have expected him to last this long. So the first half of the show was just to jerk us around. They might as well have just had Lana come walking out of the shower and have it all be a dream.


Man I couldn't agree with you more. The whole first reality thing, everything was such a setup and predictable.

Why the hell was Lionel Luthor allowed at the funeral anyway? Seeing him there made me feel like I did when my dad's ex-wife was at his funeral, hugging my aunts & uncles as my mom and us kids drove away in our car...

"I Grieve" by Peter Gabriel. God, what a powerful song.

Greg


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Another thing I thought of while watching: There's no way Lana could ever know Clark's secret because she's such a horrible actress that everyone would be able to tell that she was keeping something from them and she'd never be able to protect the secret. Just like Lex picked up on it right away, that's the way she'd be around everyone, pausing just long enough before answering questions that she'd give away the secret in no time.


----------



## nellee (May 26, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Another thing I thought of while watching: There's no way Lana could ever know Clark's secret because she's such a horrible actress that everyone would be able to tell that she was keeping something from them and she'd never be able to protect the secret. Just like Lex picked up on it right away, that's the way she'd be around everyone, pausing just long enough before answering questions that she'd give away the secret in no time.


wouldn't that make her a good actress for being able to play that role like that? 

Which reality are you in???


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

nellee said:


> wouldn't that make her a good actress for being able to play that role like that?
> 
> Which reality are you in???


Kristin, is that you?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I had thought about halfway in when everything was too perfect that it was a simulation that Clark and Jor-El were running in the Fortress.

Ahhh well, I had hoped they would follow the comics and keep Jonathan Kent around longer.
He was certainly more interesting than Lana.


----------



## Sinuralan (Dec 27, 2001)

Bleh. Well executed but I didn't like the story at all. We know they're never going to let us have any 'satisfaction' in the relationship between Clark and Lana, so having him tell her, be happy, and then kill her off worked well. Instead we get more Lana/Clark torture and lose Bo. What a rip.


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> You know - this episode was a big middle finger to people who watch it.


You took the words right outta my mouth.

Actually, come to think of it, I think the real problem with the episode was that it peaked in the middle. It would have been another thing if Clark did the whole reset thing to save Jonathon, only to lose Lana. But it wasn't to be.

While I don't hate Lana like most of ya'll - hey, Clark is only 18, I can understand his thing for her - I think killing her off would have _really_ made Smallville standout. Oh well.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

First 30 minutes: A

Second 30 minutes: C-


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

KungFuCow said:


> Kristin, is that you?


Come on, it's quite obvious-- look at her user name!

It's Nell, Lana's long-lost aunt!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Wow, there's no love lost for Lana or Kristin Kreuk in this room, is there?  The only female character I can think of who inspires nearly as much loathing is, of course, Marissa Cooper from _The O.C._


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

I can tell you if they killed Chloe, I would have stopped watching.


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

when a senator dies, dosen't a family member take his place?


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

mrpope said:


> when a senator dies, dosen't a family member take his place?


I think so.

This episode would have been a lot better if they had just killed lana and lex saw clark zoom in. Also as someone stated earlier what was with the pics of clark carrying Jonathan into the fortress from that french site?


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

I really feel like a lot of you...that once he went back to change time, the episode was ruined for me.

It felt really right all the way up to that. I think Lana dying would have been big...very big...for Clark. Let him really feel tragedy...

Not to mention that Lex would suddenly become his enemy for that.

But of course, Lex saw him run up super-fast, so we knew it would change.

Sucks though...makes sense Pa Kent would be the one to die, just like in the movie...but Lana dying just felt better to me.

Once it changed...the episode left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

I laughed out loud when Clark squeezed the coal and got not only a diamond, but a perfectly cut one at that!


----------



## dr_mal (Mar 21, 2001)

Well, I liked it. I guess I may as well come out of the closet and say I'd be disappointed if Kristin left the show. She may not be the best actress, but IMHO she's still decent eye candy.

I'm also a sucker for shows that take a days worth of events, change something at the beginning, and then see what the cascading effects of that one change are. Kind of "It's A Wonderful Life"-lite.

I'll miss Pa Kent, but wasn't surprised at all it was him. I'm a little disappointed in myself for believing the interviews with (Gough|Miller?) where they said the person who dies will be a big surprise and wasn't hinted at at all.


----------



## sp1dey (Jul 21, 2005)

Personally I loved it. I thought the final minutes with Peter Gabriel playing were as moving as Smallville can get. Don't get me wrong, Lana is a weak char, but pa Kent had to go. He couldn't have been a state Sen. The only thing I wished happened was something to drive Lex a little more mad... they did open the divide between him and Clark, just not the way I had hoped. It was an excellent episode and now the clock is ticking is ticking on Lionel.


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

Although I can't say I was thrilled about the episode, I think the way things played out is a critical point in the road of Clark becoming Superman. The whole "Clana" relationship is the hammer that dives the nail of Jor-El and Jonathan's lesson of consequences home for Clark.

Thus far, despite Jonathan's warnings to the contrary, the consequences of Clark's actions have not been terribly severe. He's done things where his secret has been exposed, only for those people to have their memories erased and other such fun. Sure there have been some bad points, but nothing on the level of losing his father. Jor-El has also tried to teach Clark about consequences, but has mostly failed as well.

Clark's feelings for Lana were enough to make him want to go back and save her. Jor-El said this would be possible, but at the expense of someone else ("The universe always finds a balance"). Clark, figuring he could save Lana, accepted the deal while forgetting about everyone else.

So Clark did what he thought would save Lana. He's now changed the timeline. Now Lois becomes the one who should die, but he manages to stumble upon her and save her as well. He's now changed the timeline again. Then he re-saves Lana, changing the timeline a third time. Now his father doesn't stop at the accident and continues home to meet his fate in the thrice altered timeline. Every time he saves someone, someone else becomes the target.

Clark's mother points out that he probably couldn't have chosen between Lana and Jonathan, and this is a good point. Clark probably isn't ready for a decision of that magnitude yet. The viewer could also be pretty certain that Jonathan would have traded his life for Lana's if given the choice - that's just how Pa Kent was. But now Clark ultimately knows that he is the one that traded his father's life for Lana's. Those weren't his intentions, but they were the consequences. He's now learned that even with all his abilities, and the power of Jor-EL and the fortress, that there are very real and serious consequences to his actions and intentions, as good as they may be. Ultimately this will lead to Clark realizing that he can change the world for the better, but that he must carefully consider his options when doing so.

Lana dying, and staying dead, would not have hammered home the point that Clark can alter the world with very serious consequences. Although he would have felt a great loss, it ultimately would have boiled down to Clark re-enforcing his belief that knowing his secret harms people. Clark said as much in the fortress when asking Jor-El for help - "This isn't her destiny... it would not have happenned if I didn't tell her".

It also would have certainly turned Clark against Lex in the way we are used to seeing it in the movies/comics, but Clark isn't ready for that kind of confrontation yet. The concept of "Superman" continues to elude him - right now he's still just Clark Kent.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Since Lana/Clark is out of the way, are the writers moving towards Lois/Clark, or are they going to have a little fun with Chloe/Clark first?


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

mrpope said:


> when a senator dies, dosen't a family member take his place?


Remember, this is the Smallville universe - normal election laws don't apply. Which means Johathans seat is probably given to krypto the dog or Lois......or actually never, ever mentioned again.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

minorthr said:


> Also as someone stated earlier what was with the pics of clark carrying Jonathan into the fortress from that french site?


I haven't seen these pics of which you speak, but I'm guessing that they probably filmed a scene where after Pa Kent drops dead, Clark takes him to Jor-El and there's some kind of "bring him back blah blah blah" scene, and the scene just didn't make the final cut.


----------



## sotapoppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Agent86 -- Very well said!


----------



## sotapoppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Chandler Mike said:


> I really feel like a lot of you...that once he went back to change time, the episode was ruined for me.
> 
> It felt really right all the way up to that. I think Lana dying would have been big...very big...for Clark. Let him really feel tragedy...
> 
> Not to mention that Lex would suddenly become his enemy for that....


If Clark would have blamed Lex for Lana's death, why wouldn't he now blame him for Pa's death? Actually, I think Clark would have blamed himself for Lana's death, not Lex. Just like he probably blames himself for Pa's death, not Lex, Lana or Lionel.

I like the story line even though I don't like Lana and did like Pa. I think this furthers Clark's development. Also, maybe we will see less of Lana soon and more of Lois.

I agree with what yada said earlier about Chloe. Too bad she's probably on the hit list too.


----------



## dr_mal (Mar 21, 2001)

sotapoppy said:


> I agree with what yada said earlier about Chloe. Too bad she's probably on the hit list too.


What if Lois dies, and then Chloe takes her name as a pen name at the Planet?

paging Bryanmc


----------



## sotapoppy (Feb 7, 2004)

dr_mal said:


> What if Lois dies, and then Chloe takes her name as a pen name at the Planet?
> 
> paging Bryanmc


That's okay with me, but that would mean "New Lois" knows Clark's secret, unless Ma awakes to find Bobby, I mean Pa, in the shower before Chloe ever knew the secret.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

This may be dumb, but when Pa bit the dust, why did they sit there wailing? Why didn't Clark run him to the hospital and at least TRY to save his father?

Greg


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Even though Clark hit the reset button, he'll still remember that Lex caused Lana's death, heck he was inches away from causing it a second time. I don't think Clark will forget that.

Several people have mentioned Cloe dying, but no one mentioned that she "died" before. We saw the explosion, was told she was dead. Since we didn't see blood many of us didn't believe it, but that's what we were told.


----------



## jkindley (Apr 8, 2002)

I so loved the first half, even though I knew it had to be a dream or reset moment. As many have said it would of really set off the lex/clark battle. Also all of that stupid tension between lana and clark would be over ( though I don't really know where that story could of gone, Hi Honey I'm home, How was work today saving the planet and all ...)

P.S. Lex is a *****, he needs to grow a pair


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

HIHZia said:


> I laughed out loud when Clark squeezed the coal and got not only a diamond, but a perfectly cut one at that!


If I recall, and my memory could be fuzzy here, he did the exact same thing in one of the episodes of the Adventures of Superman in the 50's.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

This episode was awful. The writers and producers are so afraid to take real risks that they end up crippling themselves with outrageous plot contrivances and have to write in character stupidity in order to achieve their goals. When clark heard her scream in the car, she already knew his secret. Why didn't he zip there immediately?  How convenient that there's just the one crystal mulligan in the whole fortress and clark has now wasted it on lana instead of considering that maybe it would be useful in the future when he's trying to save the world and robot destructo guy wipes out half of the planet.

The Lois Final Destination moment was totally unnecessary and worthless. It did not need to exist.

Clark's logic does not make any sense to me. His dad already paid the price for his resurrection, so why does he still hesitate to tell Lana his secret? It appears he believes she will die if she knows it, but what is that based on? I guess the only reasonable answer is the old fallback superheros loved ones are fated to die answer, which is overdone and really tiresome in Smallville. Chloe and Pete know his secret and they haven't bit the big one yet.

The scene at the planet was absolutely ridiculous. I'm not a 4 year old so I don't need actors to overact loudly. Also, since clark has superhearing and supervision, the first two incidents of seeming psychic powers could easily be explained. They should have just cut them and left it as the chinese delivery person. And anyway, why does he NEED to prove things to chloe? Since when is she so skeptical?

And I don't get the scene with johnathan and lionel at all. Was kent on steroids? He was ready to fight for no apparent reason even before seeing the photo. The whole thing was totally out of character.

I'm glad at least some storyline progress was made, but they sure could have done it in a more reasonable manner.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

First off, I have to say that the entire funeral scene was beautifully shot, and was beautiful to watch in HD.

I am extremely disappointed that they offed Jonathan. As soon as we knew there was a reset I knew it was going to be him. I'm going to miss seeing him every week. Lana could have died and that would have been OK with me, but I don't understand the amount of hate generated in here.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

When Chloe was "dead" they even took Allison Mack out of the opening credits to throw fans off if I recall correctly.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

I keep thinking of the french Fortress scene (which I have not seen), and I just have a funny feeling that it's later footage and is somehow involved in a "return" of Jonathan Kent.

I'm probably wrong, but it's just nagging at me. Now I hate to see Pa Kent go. I liked him. However, if for once in my life I'm right, I can't see a way to make that work and be even more shoddy than most of the plot devices used on this show.

I guess we'll see.

-DPF


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

gchance said:


> This may be dumb, but when Pa bit the dust, why did they sit there wailing? Why didn't Clark run him to the hospital and at least TRY to save his father?


Clark knew that would be futile. He saved Lana... and this was the consequence. I mean, the futility of trying to stop fate must have been clear to him at that point. Once he saw his dad drop, he knew there was nothing that even he could do.

After all, that's pretty much what Jor-El told him.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

DPF said:


> I keep thinking of the french Fortress scene (which I have not seen), and I just have a funny feeling that it's later footage and is somehow involved in a "return" of Jonathan Kent.


It's probably a red herring... They figured that it wasn't necessary to have a scene where Jor-El has to explain, yet again, that the universe will always find a balance. So they cut it out. I wouldn't look too much into it.

I think that just going from his death to the funeral did a better job of showing how Clark had no power to stop it.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

Agent86

Excellent points, this is exactly how I analyzed the story.

His father said that the Trial of Faith always find a balance and it may not be something he liked.

The balance was someone else died, which would of been lois and then lana and eventually fell on the father.

Btw did anyone else see how Lionel was in barn, I thought both of them were dying. Something was definately happening to Lionel while Jonathon was walking dizzily. I know in the past it has been mentioned that Jor-El possibly manifests himself through Lionel at times.

I thought the directing in this episode was great, the story was fun but pissed me off somewhat.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

mrpope said:


> when a senator dies, dosen't a family member take his place?


Normally you are right, but since he was never sworn in and the elections aren't final until all votes are in... IF the election was called based on projections it's likely the next closest candidate would get the job since the winner is not eligiable. In this case the next winner would be Lex, since we didn't hear about anyone else running.

Of course being Smallville the show could just as easily decide that a new election has to take place.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

My biggest problem with the 'Someone you love will die' arc is that this whole nebulous notion of fate doesn't fit in with any of the other extra ordinary things and abilities we've seen on the show. Superman's powers, space ships, the Fortress, the Freaks of the Week and even time travel can be explained (albeit tenuously in many cases) either via technology or various biological/radioactive forces. But fate? Is there any remote, scientific basis for someone having to die, or are they invoking some kind of metaphysical aspect here?

My understanding of the basis of the Superman universe has always been that he comes from an advanced civilization and under the Earths' sun, he has super powers. All the rest is explained along the lines of Arthur C. Clark's 'Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic'. Not having read the comics much, I don't know if there have been similar events like this in Superman's history.

Or are we to understand that Jor-El was teaching Clark a lesson and was ultimately responsible for architecting both deaths? Then we're not talking about fate at all, but merely the school of hard knocks and how actions have consequences. Keep in mind Jor-El has been dead since Clark got to Earth when Krypton was destroyed. My understanding is that Clark has been talking to a simulacra all along.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't think that's right, based on the only example I know of in recent history, that being Mel Carnahan. In that case, the governor appointed a replacement (his wife?), and Ashcroft lost, IIRC.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree that there is a disconnect somewhere along the way. At some point it went from someone you love will have to die in your place, to you can't stop fate. In the first instance we were lead to believe that Jor'el would kill someone, while in this last ep that wasn't very clear. 

One thing we did see is that the Jor'el simulacra has been programmed with compassion. This isn't the first time he's cut Clark some slack and given him a second chance. Hardly soemthing he'd do if he was programmed to treat humans as cattle.

Which brings me to the point where I think the brainiac entity had something to do with Jor'el's earlier statements.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> One thing we did see is that the Jor'el simulacra has been programmed with compassion. This isn't the first time he's cut Clark some slack and given him a second chance. Hardly soemthing he'd do if he was programmed to treat humans as cattle.


I dunno... It seems to me that Jor-El is using humans as pawns, something to be used to teach Clark some lessons.

Yeah, he gave Clark a second chance, but he also pretty much said that if he took that second chance, someone else he loves is going to get off'd...

that hardly sounds compassionate.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Call me misinformed, but I don't see why everyone (almost everyone anyway) is so down on Kristin. I think her acting has improved quite a bit since the show first aired. And, the eye candy ain't that bad. 

After this episode, I'm wondering how often Ma Kent will appear in future shows. In the old Superman series, Clark went to Metropolis right after Pa died.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> Call me misinformed, but I don't see why everyone (almost everyone anyway) is so down on Kristin. I think her acting has improved quite a bit since the show first aired. And, the eye candy ain't that bad.


I'm a lot more down on the character than I am the actress, but as far as eye-candy goes, Chloe (and to a lesser extent, Lois) has her beat by a mile.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I think this is even worse for Clark. Can't be with the woman he loves AND loses his dad to save her in first place. You know Lex is going to hook up with her and that will not sit well with Clark.



Chandler Mike said:


> I really feel like a lot of you...that once he went back to change time, the episode was ruined for me.
> 
> It felt really right all the way up to that. I think Lana dying would have been big...very big...for Clark. Let him really feel tragedy...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

It seems to me that the writers are doing a good job of toeing the line with Jor'El. They never come flat out and say it, but it seems to me that Jor'El is just giving clark information, not performing any sort of act of retribution. He informed clark that he will pay a price for giving up his powers and getting them back, but that doesn't mean that the price is being enacted by the fortress/Jor'El. Don't kill the messenger and what not.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Here is the French site that keeps getting mentioned.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Wow. I watched this with my boys and it hit a little too close to home. I was pretty choked up. I need another drink.


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

David Platt said:


> First 30 minutes: A
> 
> Second 30 minutes: C-


Totally agree.

When I was watching the first half, I was like, "And THIS is what a hundredth episode of a TV show should do!"

And during the second half: "Same old, same old..."

Though I did like that there were several teases about who COULD die. I thought it'd have been hella cool for Jonathan to have killed Lionel.


----------



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

At least Pa Kent was killed in the 100th episode. This should make John Schneider elagable for all those residuals from syndication. I will miss his character as he is my favorite after Clarke and Lex.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

This episode just totally pissed me off. In the opener, when Clark took Lana to the Fortress, flew(?!) her up to the ice cliff, and told/showed her everything (I kind of rolled my eyes at the coal to diamond thing) I was literally yelling "AWESOME!" Finally, just drop the "I can't tell her thing." That has gotten so OLD. Then came the car crash and Lana lying dead... I wasn't happy about it, but I wasn't totally upset 'cause I figured it might be her. That would totally clear the way for Lois and Clark.

And then they hit the RESET. The CHEAPEST out in storytelling. I almost turned off the TV right there. And the whole "oh, someone has to die because you're saving her" "Life for a life" thing, I just don't buy. Clark's saved people plenty of times without consequences. And why would getting his powers back demand a life be taken? It doesn't make any sense whatsoever.

I didn't mind that Jonathon died... I just wish they hadn't done it this way. Clark could learn his "lesson" fine another way. Yes his actions have consequences. Duh. He can't save everyone. Duh. There are lots of ways to show that without resorting to cheap tricks and metaphysical hoo-hah prophecies.

I can't begin to tell you how I despised the latter half of this episode. Well, I guess I just did. But there's no end to my ranting, so I'll stop here.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I wonder if they'll make Martha the state senator in Jonathan's place. It'd give her something to do, because she sure ain't going to run that farm by herself. And it'll offer opportunities for Lionel Luthor to make another play for her.

Let's hope she doesn't fade into oblivion the way she did in the first Superman movie.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The reset didn't bother me, because it was so transparent almost from the beginning of the episode. Everything was just too perfect to be real. (Personally, I thought it was Jor-El showing Kal-El how disasterous getting what he wants would be.) I was more annoyed by the first half hour, which I knew was just a waste of screen time that could have been spent on something real, and meaningful.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

What's with the time travel crystal? They really pulled that outta their asses, didn't they?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> What's with the time travel crystal? They really pulled that outta their asses, didn't they?


I wonder if they pulled it out of Eliza Dushku's... never mind.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I cheered when Lana died. I get so sick of Clark and her and their stupid little conversions every episode.

The proposal was cool, but the rest of the episode was a yawner.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Another chuckle I don't think anyone's mentioned. 
During the first half when Clark jumped to the top of the fortress with Lana in his arms. Her comment to him: " I bet that's not the first time you've done that". Don't think it would have helped his case if he'd told her that he'd been practicing that move with Cloe and that she's been there a couple times.


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

Peter000 said:


> And why would getting his powers back demand a life be taken? It doesn't make any sense whatsoever.


If I remember correctly, 'a life being taken' wasn't because of his powers being returned but because Clark was brought back to life after dying.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Out of all the big Smallville episodes this was the weakest for sure.

Things that seem to be dumb:

Doesn't Clark see that the exact same thing happened to the Lana who didn't know his secret than did to the Lana who does.

He's all worried that knowing his secret will cause harm to her, when the same exact thing happened when she didn't, except for the fact that he saved her.

Also, now that pa is dead where do we go from here. Same old same old? I know that his death did different things in different comics and the movies, but can Martha keep the farm without him? If she becomes senator, they'd have to sell the farm, and it seems like a good time for Clark to go to Metropolis.

It seems like this was the episode that should have been a month for the series finale.

Which brings me to what i think is the major problem of the series, especially the last few years, is that they don't know when it's going to end. All this excess stuff seems to be time filler to me until they start the ending of the series.

It's all been too long. In various comic forms, he was Clark running around doing heroic things, and then either Superboy running around, or going to Metropolis without being Superboy. There won't be a Superboy here, so it seems like 5-6-7 years of just Clark in Smallville is just way too long and stretched out.

-smak-


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Smak, you said it. 

I have been wondering what they were going to do with grown up Clark and Lana for so long. 
But I think a big point may be missing. This is more like a stepping stone off to a new world for them. To new plot lines. 

Lana hooks up with Lex. Clark will have to be turned to Lois somehow. Maybe Chloe will die also and Lois will step in to take her job at the Daily Planet. Maybe this is how/why Clark comes to be a writer. 
Frankly, I am very happy to not see Lana and Clark together. Though if anyone has read 'man of steel, woman of tissue' by Larry Niven, you would be chuckling at the thought of them joined. 

This episode definately was a bit over predictable and there were moments to yawn about, but I think it is more a place to leap off and go from then anything. Should it have been the 100th ep? Could they have kept Jonathon alive and changed the plotline a bit? who knows. Heck, getting rid of that fargo sheriff was enough for me.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Digression:

I thought Larry Niven's essay was "Man of Steel, Woman of _Kleenex_," but there seems to be a huge controversy over what his original title was. "Tissue" makes much more sense, but people insist he said "Kleenex." (If anybody can point to a definitive statement on the subject by Larry Niven himself, I'd appreciate it.)

It's an issue that's never been resolved in the comics -- how _does_ Lois manage to survive? -- and I don't see how they're going to resolve it here.

And let's not even get into how Lois could possibly give birth to a Kryptonian-Terran hybrid... Oh, the heck with it, let's! Artificial insemination, with Supergirl as the surrogate mother. There! You happy now?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It was originally "Kleenex," but later changed to the more generic (and boring) "Tissue" when the Kleenex people went on their trademark protection rampage back in (I think) the 80s.

When I first read it, back in the 70s, it was still Kleenex.


----------



## bryan314 (Nov 17, 2004)

Add my name to the 'cheered when Lana died' list. They should've left her dead. Horrible episode.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Digression:
> 
> I thought Larry Niven's essay was "Man of Steel, Woman of _Kleenex_," but there seems to be a huge controversy over what his original title was. "Tissue" makes much more sense, but people insist he said "Kleenex." (If anybody can point to a definitive statement on the subject by Larry Niven himself, I'd appreciate it.)
> [/size]


The first published version in "All the Myriad Ways" is definitely "Kleenex."

The Niven approved version on the web is indeed "Kleenex."

The alternate title seems to be "MoS, Wo Tissue Paper."


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

was kind of hoping it wasnt the father, good character and bo duke fit the role...figure it would be though

i was thinking that it would be nice if they just dusted off good ol' pete at the end of this and just iced him...maybe the last scene could have been everyone sitting around the kent dinner table having a good time and celebrating the victory and clark thinks man what was jor-el talking about, oh well....then they cut scene to whatever town pete got shipped off to and hes bagging groceries then just drops, end scene roll credits

not that i didnt like pete but if someone had to go and it "couldn't" have been lana would have been nice to be someone that left the show HA


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> In the opener, when Clark took Lana to the Fortress, flew(?!) her up to the ice cliff,


Let's back up to that a second. To me, that looked more like a flight than a jump. Anyone else?

"No tights, no flights", right?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Let's back up to that a second. To me, that looked more like a flight than a jump. Anyone else?
> 
> "No tights, no flights", right?


Definitely looked like a flight. Until the landing. They sort of made it look like a jump all along. Nice cover up. But since this is the story of Superman, I think they're modifying the "no tights, no flights" mantra to have only been for the high school years. Now that he's out of high school, they may progress the story a bit more.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Let's back up to that a second. To me, that looked more like a flight than a jump. Anyone else?
> 
> "No tights, no flights", right?


Looked like a flight, but could have been a jump. All he did was to go straight up the side of a cliff.

Until he changes direction in midair, I'm willing to give the producers credit for being NTNF-compliant.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Able to leap tall ice structures in a single bound. 

It looked like a lame jump to me considering how he arced the landing, no hover to a stop. He did a big jump to stop the nuke before so why not?


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> To me, that looked more like a flight than a jump. Anyone else?


It was most definitely a flight.

And, as already pointed out, the very first indication that the *Reset* button was coming.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

I thought it was a flight too, until the landing.

I think it could easily be argued that it was just a jump, unless it _needs_ to be a flight for some reason.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

In my opinion, if Smallville is back next year, and I think it's doing pretty good ratings wise. And if they think it might go beyond next year, they should just go to Metropolis.

That would give us some much better storyline possibilities.

Chloe's working at the Planet. Lana's there. Lex will probably branch out, why not just do it. They can still do no flights, no tights, but at least advance us pass the standstill we've seen for 2 years.

There's just no way they can have 22 or 44 more episodes in Smallville, AFTER Pa's dead, after Fortress of Solitude, after high school.

-smak-


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Jonathan's death may be that impetus. Consider that it may be too expensive for Clark to go to college now. He needs to go to Metropolis to earn a living to send money back home to mom. Chloe and Lana are already there. Lois can move, too. Sounds great, story-wise.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Clark probably thinks he's jumping but is really flying. He wouldn't really have a constant speed rising and falling in a jump.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

dswallow said:


> Clark probably thinks he's jumping but is really flying. He wouldn't really have a constant speed rising and falling in a jump.


Yeah, I guess it makes sense for it to be something in between flying and jumping.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Bryanmc said:


> Yeah, I guess it makes sense for it to be something in between flying and jumping.


Henceforth to be known as "flumping"


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mrmike said:


> Henceforth to be known as "flumping"


He was flumping with Lana?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I know it was jumping becuase I didn't see the same Matrix like effect when he took off!


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

Lol, almost everyone here hates Lana as much as me . See, there's a message here that Clark should get. Help Lana, people he loves WILL die. It was a great episode, until they hit the reset button.

BTW, I've often wondered if everyone else hates Lana for the same reasons as I do.

1. She's easily the most whiny creature on the planet.
2. For whatever reason, EVERY guy in Smallville lusts after Lana like she's freakin' 
Venus! She's good looking but c'mon! Now that Lex is after her too I'm almost to
the point of not watching the show anymore. 
3. She's the ultimate goody two shoes .


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

If you do any kind of maneuver in midair then you're flying. 

If you come down at the same kind of trajectory that you went up, then you might be jumping.

-smak-


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

smak said:


> If you do any kind of maneuver in midair then you're flying.
> 
> If you come down at the same kind of trajectory that you went up, then you might be jumping.
> 
> -smak-


You can't jump up and forward?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

kbohip said:


> Lol, almost everyone here hates Lana as much as me . See, there's a message here that Clark should get. Help Lana, people he loves WILL die. It was a great episode, until they hit the reset button.
> 
> BTW, I've often wondered if everyone else hates Lana for the same reasons as I do.
> 
> ...


I think I just dislike her because Clark wants her sooooooooo much. And it doesn't seem natural to continue to want/love/lust for someone after she has had other boyfriends and has brought such ache. Give it up Clark. Get over it.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

betts4 said:


> I think I just dislike her because Clark wants her sooooooooo much. And it doesn't seem natural to continue to want/love/lust for someone after she has had other boyfriends and has brought such ache. Give it up Clark. Get over it.


Really, the only thing that seems odd is that Clark hasn't demonstrated that kind of finess with any of his jumping to date. Not only does he jump and land in a very small area, but he does it while he's holding someone. Like others here I think he was flying too, just that he's got it in his mind that it's jumping.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> Really, the only thing that seems odd is that Clark hasn't demonstrated that kind of finess with any of his jumping to date. Not only does he jump and land in a very small area, but he does it while he's holding someone. Like others here I think he was flying too, just that he's got it in his mind that it's jumping.


Well there was no "Matrix" like effect when he took off. I think it was just a jump with bad special effects.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

dswallow said:


> Clark probably thinks he's jumping but is really flying. He wouldn't really have a constant speed rising and falling in a jump.


Who said he had a constant speed. If he was able to judge his jump perfectly, he would have jumped up and slow to a stop just as he was over the ledge, barely accelerating downwards before hitting the ground.

I think it was definitely a jump but looked like flight until you saw him arc onto the ledge.

Like someone else said, until you change direction or speed (non-naturally) in mid-air, it is jumping.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Was anyone else thinking that Lex would win the election the 2nd time around? I couldn't think of any logical reason why that would have changed, but it would have been an interesting twist.


----------



## digdug (Jan 13, 2004)

Well I liked it. I've only been watching the show this season, so don't understand the Lana hating. I'm not well versed in the mythology either.


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

Something to keep in mind about the reset - 

The whole reset provided by Jor-El was not a "Here Clark, let me reset time and help you" situation. As stated by Jor-El himself, it was a trial that Clark had not yet completed. By design, trials result in some level of difficulty or loss. Its the same reason he can only do it once - one time through the trial and its "learned". Clark missed this because he didn't really give it much thought - he was just focused on getting Lana back.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I missed this episode - my dvr went on the fritz before i got a chance to watch it. From this thread, I kind of get:
1 Bo Duke died of a heart attack after fighting with Lionel
2 Clark crushes coal into diamond and proposes to Lana

I'm really fuzzy on the details of 2 though.
- was this done in the fortress?
- was it right after she was brought back to life?
- Crushing the coal - that was done in front of Lana to reveal his secret?
- Does Lana still know Clark has super powers
- It appears she rejected him - did she give a reason?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

alpacaboy said:


> I missed this episode - my dvr went on the fritz before i got a chance to watch it. From this thread, I kind of get:
> 1 Bo Duke died of a heart attack after fighting with Lionel
> 2 Clark crushes coal into diamond and proposes to Lana
> 
> ...


You just need to download the episode and watch it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

alpacaboy said:


> I missed this episode - my dvr went on the fritz before i got a chance to watch it. From this thread, I kind of get:
> 1 Bo Duke died of a heart attack after fighting with Lionel
> 2 Clark crushes coal into diamond and proposes to Lana
> 
> ...


The episode started with Lana showing up in the loft for a pre-planned date. Clark took her to the cave, put in the key and they ended up in the Fortress. There he told her his secret, picked her up and "jumped" hundreds of feet to a cliff above, and then crushed a piece of coal into a (tiny WTF?) diamond and used his heat vision to solder it onto a ring. Then he proposed but told her not to answer yet, as he knew it must be overwhelming.

Back in Smallville, it's election day. Clark tells his parents that he's told Lana everything. He tells Chloe and reveals that he's afraid Lana's going to say no. Lana shows up and says yes. They all go to the victory party for Jonathan Kent at the Talon. Lana gets a call from a drunk Lex and she leaves the party to go talk to him. He goes a little far, she storms off and drives away. Lex chases her in his car and she gets into an accident with a school bus and dies.

Clark goes to the Fortress to complain to Jor-El and is given another chance. The scene resets to the loft where Lana enters ready for their date. But instead of being met by an excited Clark who is about to share all his secrets, she is met by the same old conflicted Clark who comes up with some lame excuse for not going on the date. They get in a fight and she breaks up with him.

Long story short, because he knew how Lana was going to die, he was there to prevent it. However, because there wasn't an accident, Jonathan Kent (who stopped at the accident in the first reality) drove right on by on his way to a secret meeting with Lionel Luthor. They get into a fight (not clear what the fight is about) and Lionel appears to be hurt. Jonathan staggers out of the barn and collapses in the driveway just as Clark and Martha arrive home from the party.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Ah, thank you devdogaz. It all makes sense now in so many ways.


----------

